

Learning to build startups - kuasha
http://www.starternotes.com/2012/08/star-tup-think-it-build-your-ship-beam.html

======
kuasha
I am learning the basics. This is an attempt to compile the things I am
learning. Hope I wont be ashamed of it after a few years :).

